# BCBS lawsuit



## Pauline1954 (Jul 31, 2021)

I recieved this in my email and wanted to know if anyone else has and if so do you know anything about it.

It says for those that were covered by certain Blue Cross Blue Shield health insurance or administrative services plans between February 2008 and October 2020, you may be a Class Member.

https://www.bcbssettlement.com/faq#q-7

Thanks


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 31, 2021)

No I haven't received anything yet but I had Blue Cross Blue Shield during that time through my employer.

 They paid out _well _over $2 million for my health care, I had every test known to man, swallowed cameras, several blood transfusions, several hospitalizations and procedures. The last one being for five weeks. I'm well now. 

 I have no complaints about Blue Cross Blue Shield.


----------



## Jeff_RN/Paramedic (Jul 31, 2021)

Pauline1954 said:


> I recieved this in my email and wanted to know if anyone else has and if so do you know anything about it.
> 
> It says for those that were covered by certain Blue Cross Blue Shield health insurance or administrative services plans between February 2008 and October 2020, you may be a Class Member.
> 
> ...


Yep. We got it. And it didn't make any sense to us. I actually forgot about it until I saw your post.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 1, 2021)

I haven't received anything recently but a couple of months ago I received two small checks from BCBS relating to some sort of overcharge on my Obamacare premiums from years past.

I don't really understand what it was about but I cashed the checks.


----------



## Lawrence00 (Sep 18, 2021)

I get them and delete them. Predatory lawyers create these lawsuits and make millions. Blue Cross Blue Shield did ok by me.


----------

